# Breeding CRS in RCS/Amano Tank?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I was told to remove all my RCS and Amanos from my tank if I want my CRS to breed. Does everyone agree with this? Most of my research indicates lack of food will cause baby CRS to die due to competition. But i figure if I feed Mosura BioPlus they should have enough food?

My question is, do I need to sell off my RCS colony and 3 amanos to make my CRS breed? Will they be stressed?? My params are tailored to my CRS exclusively 6.4ph @ 73degrees. 

Do I really need to sell my RCS and amano? 

Has anyone successfully bred CRS with RCS and amanos in the tank?

Posted in the Marketplace to clearup some cherries.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think the amanos will stress out the CRS, while the cherries will out-breed, and thus out-compete, the CRS for both food and space.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Ugh kk I hope someone buys all my CRS and amano


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

How many RCS and amano do you have in your tank and how big is it?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I have rili and CRS in one tank.....
The CRS is outbreeding the Rili's, lol


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My tank is a 25Gal with 3 amano and 30CRS


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

I've only had experience with breeding RCS in CRS conditions not the other way around.


----------

